# [DualView] Fenster-Vollbild..aber wie?



## bigfella (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo.
Habe eine Nvidia Grafikarte an der zwei Monitore hängen.
Per "DualView" kann ich Fenster etc. auch auf den zweiten Monitor schieben, um eine bessere Übersicht bzw. mehr Platz zu erhalten.

Wenn ich nun zb. ne PowerPointPräsentation auf den zweiten Monitor schiebe und nun diese auf (zweiten Monitor) als Vollbild anzeigen möchte, wird es jedoch nur auf den ersten Monitor als Vollbild gezeigt.

Genauso ist es wenn ich mein TV Programm einschalte es auf den den zweiten Desktop ziehe, Vollbild haben möchte.. wird es automatisch auf dem Standartmonitor angezeigt.

Bin schon alle möglichen Einstellungen im Nvidia Menü durchgegangen, finde jedoch keine Einstellung die es möglich macht, Vollbildschirmdarstellung auch auf den zweiten Monitor anzuzeigen...

(habe die aktuellen Treiber drauf).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tobias K. (19. Juni 2005)

moin


Ich glaube das hängt davon ab welcher Monitor der Primäre ist.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## McVader83 (19. Juni 2005)

Dagegen kannst du leider nichts tun. Du kannst aber einfach den anderen Monitor zum primären machen und die Taskleiste wieder rüberziehen...


----------



## zirag (20. Juni 2005)

Also ich hab ne GeForce FX 5200 Pro und hab auch 2 Monitore. Bei mir kann ich auch am zweiten Monitor Vollbild machen egal welche Anwendung.

In den Einstellungen hab ich Dual View eingestellt ( möglich: Einzelne Anzeige, Klonen, Horizontaler Bereich, Vertikaler Bereich und DualView )


Vielleicht mal einen neuen Treiber runterladen


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## bigfella (20. Juni 2005)

Hab auch DualView eingestellt.
Hab auch vorgestern die aktuellen Treiber geladen.
Aber bei Vollbild wechselt er immer auf den primären Monitor.....


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Ich habe jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren immer Doppelmonitor Systeme und bei einigen Grafikkarten ist das halt einfach so.
Welchen Treiber verwendest du denn? Den Detonator oder den vom Grafikkarten Hersteller? Vielleicht schafft ja schon der jeweils andere Abhilfe.
Es gibt sonst noch das Tool ultramon. Ein Kumpel von mir verwendet das, und da gibt das unglaublich viele kleine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Doppelmonitor User. Vielleicht hilft dir das Tool ja weiter.


----------



## bigfella (21. Juni 2005)

Danke Dir..
Werde es mal ausprobieren...


----------

